# TORSTEUERUNG IN LOGO



## Banjo33 (12 Mai 2022)

Hey bräuchte hilfe bei einer Aufgabe, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich sie lösen soll
Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte danke


----------



## escride1 (12 Mai 2022)

Du nimmst die Logo!Soft und programmierst das ein was da steht.
Wo hängt es sonst?


----------



## Banjo33 (12 Mai 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Du nimmst die Logo!Soft und programmierst das ein was da steht.
> Wo hängt es sonst?


Benutze das Programm zum ersten mal und muss es demnächst abgeben für die Schule
Kenne mich nicht so gut aus


----------



## MFreiberger (12 Mai 2022)

Das:


Banjo33 schrieb:


> Benutze das Programm zum ersten mal und muss es demnächst abgeben für die Schule
> Kenne mich nicht so gut aus


ist aber keine Antwort auf die:


escride1 schrieb:


> Du nimmst die Logo!Soft und programmierst das ein was da steht.
> Wo hängt es sonst?


Frage.

Wo kommst Du nicht weiter? Bei der Logik? Beim Installieren der Software? Beim Verwenden der Software?

Hast Du Dir mal mit Papier und Bleistift überlegt, wie ein Programm aussehen könnte?
Was für Teilfunktionen müssen programmiert werden?

Dann kann man sich mit der Programmierung der einzelnen Teilfunktionen auseinander setzen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2022)

🍿


----------



## Banjo33 (12 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das:
> 
> ist aber keine Antwort auf die:
> 
> ...


Hey ich komme nur nicht weiter beim aufbauen/aufzeichnen der Schaltung ich weiß nicht was für Bausteine ich benutzen sollte für z.B.: dass das Tor nach 4s öffnet


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2022)

Banjo33 schrieb:


> *Hey ich komme nur nicht weiter* beim aufbauen/aufzeichnen


Dann zeig doch mal was du schon hast, wenn du nicht weiter kommst ( Screenshot )


----------



## MFreiberger (12 Mai 2022)

Banjo33 schrieb:


> Hey ich komme nur nicht weiter beim aufbauen/aufzeichnen der Schaltung


Allgemein oder an konkreten Punkten?



Banjo33 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was für Bausteine ich benutzen sollte für z.B.: dass das Tor nach 4s öffnet


Eine Einschaltverzögerung. 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Heinileini (12 Mai 2022)

Banjo33 schrieb:


> ... für z.B.: dass das Tor nach 4s öffnet


Zunächst mal bitte aufklären, was mit "nach 4 s" gemeint ist.
- Taste betätigen, Taste wieder loslassen, dann 4 s (nutzlos bzw. irreführenderweise) verstreichen lassen, dann erst Tor auffahren oder
- Taste mindestens 4 s lang drücken und erst, wenn die 4 s pausenlosen Drückens abgelaufen sind, das Tor auffahren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2022)

In dem Buch aus dem die Aufgabe stammt ( Europa Lehrmittel Logo! 6. Auflage ) ist doch eigentlich alles gut beschrieben und es ist für Einsteiger ausgelegt. Hast du es mal durch gelesen ( Einleitung, Was ist eine Logo, Grundfunktionen usw. usw. )?


----------

